
Show HN: hnapp – RSS feeds of HN posts filtered by points, title, etc. - sraquo
http://hnapp.com
======
sraquo
A side project of mine that I felt like was ready for publishing (far from
perfect yet, but it works). I will add more advanced filters soon, as well as
make a couple live visualizations of HN activity.

